# Newbie - kent wa



## jayebarry (Sep 4, 2013)

hi, planning on starting a hive in 2014. I live in Kent WA. I have a few books and a friend who has done this. Does anyone know if I have any restrictions in my community? Also, any beginners tips would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## madeangelo (Sep 1, 2013)

Pretty new myself. Early tips are still fresh in mind. 
1) join your local bee club. For your area it's Puget Sound Beekeeping: http://www.pugetsoundbees.org
2) Participate in their apiary days where you get a chance to "work" the hives and learn from each other. Alternatively you could do Pierce County's club and apiary days which may be closer (Puyallup) 
3) sign up for Puget Sound's workshops (next one is Sept 14 with Michael Bush
4) regs: look at http://www.pugetsoundbees.org/beekeeping-laws/ 
I didn't see Kent specific ordinances but not every city has bee specific laws. 

What you should be thinking about now: 1) is where to get your bees and what type (usually ordered in the Dec-Jan time frame , 2) what type/configuration of hive you want to use, 3) how many boxes to start with. 

There are lots of opinions about #1 and #2 have a few conversations with a bunch of people and then make up your own mind. Pretty much everybody agrees that newbies should start with two hives. 

Have fun.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!

If you live within the city limits of Kent, WA, then there are some restrictions on apiaries. You can read the municipal code involving bees here:
http://www.codepublishing.com/WA/Kent/html/Kent15/Kent1508.html#15.08.070

You will find a lot of useful beekeeping information on Michael Bush's site:
http://www.bushfarms.com/bees.htm


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome JB!


----------



## jayebarry (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## rsderrick (May 7, 2006)

Welcome jayebarry, Welcome, Welcome. Look forward to getting to know you better! Beesource is really great place to learn all about beekeeping and meet some really awesome people! Just keep reading, asking questions, and getting in your bees. It's the best way to learn.


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome, there also good bee conventions up in your area .


----------



## Deezil (Jul 1, 2013)

Hey Jayberry,

I'm just "up the hill" in Federal Way & also getting my start next spring

Glad to see another person from my neck of the woods, on here


----------



## jayebarry (Sep 4, 2013)

Looking for a local mentor. Seems like existing clubs are not practical for me due to times and distances.

Deezil, do you have a mentor....

I really want to start with a top bar hive....just reading a book on it now.


----------



## madeangelo (Sep 1, 2013)

Deezil and Jayebarry - 
You may also want to check out the wabeekeepersforum.proboards.com site which includes some local clubs and expertise.


----------

